# Recommendations on Sewer inspection camera



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

Upgrading my old ridgid micro drain inspection. Looking at the Ridgid RM200B with either the CS12X or CS65x recording monitor. Looking for any recommendations.TIA.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ridgid mini. I wouldn't buy a RM200.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the 100' Compact Seasnake, the 200' Mini with CS65 and 65' micro. They all have their applications


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I run the Ridgid Micro-drain 65' for the smaller/ quick inspections and my Insight Vision mainline camera 300' for the rest.


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I was kind of vague in my first post. I have the Ridgid micro reel system right now. We've now kinked 2 pushrods on it. Getting tired of dropping 1300 for new pushrod. Im still going to get the microreel fixed, but only use it for small line inspections. We dont get into any thing larger than 4" pipe, and rarely longer than 150'. I was leaning towards Seesnake max rm200B. Mainly because of the larger pushrod diameter, and better camera spring setup. I also like the cart setup it has. I'm very open on feedback on what everybody has, and why they have it. I greatly appreciate the feedback. Also wondering if or when ridgid runs specials/rebates/discounts?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

SharpPlumbing said:


> I was kind of vague in my first post. I have the Ridgid micro reel system right now. We've now kinked 2 pushrods on it. Getting tired of dropping 1300 for new pushrod. Im still going to get the microreel fixed, but only use it for small line inspections. We dont get into any thing larger than 4" pipe, and rarely longer than 150'. I was leaning towards Seesnake max rm200B. Mainly because of the larger pushrod diameter, and better camera spring setup. I also like the cart setup it has. I'm very open on feedback on what everybody has, and why they have it. I greatly appreciate the feedback. Also wondering if or when ridgid runs specials/rebates/discounts?


I have the rm200B and it works great for me.
It goes on the roof with me if there is no clean out and works flawlessly. I can push the whole 165’ with ease with multiple turns.

The skids are junk and the “holder” for the cs6x is sketchy. All said and done I would purchase again in a heartbeat.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fatpat said:


> I have the rm200B and it works great for me.
> It goes on the roof with me if there is no clean out and works flawlessly. I can push the whole 165’ with ease with multiple turns.
> 
> ```
> ...


Check out the easy cam camera seems like a good thing


----------

